# Crotched Mountain Sunday 1/24/16



## Whitey (Jan 25, 2016)

*Date skied:*  	Sundayday 1/24/16
*Location:*   	Crotched Mountain
*Conditions:*  	Machine made packed powder
*Trip report:*
There was no way I was going to miss the Pat’s game on Sunday.    But I also wanted to go skiing at some point this weekend.    Crotched it is!    Got there in 1:10 from north of Boston, not bad.     Left at 7:10 and were in the lodge and booting up by 8:30.    In addition to the proximity, I had three 12 yr old boys with me and with my Ride & Ski cards I got us all on the mountain for $32/lift ticket.   Not a bad price for a “peak day” Sunday. 

Conditions were about what we expected.   They have made a decent amount of snow and groomed it out.   Corduroy, not many icy parts, no trees or glades in play.   What really made the day was the weather/sunshine.    Low 30’s, not a cloud in the sky, no wind at all.     You can see it in the pics.     All of the snows making *wales* were groomed out.

In the AM, the kids lapped the terrain park and I just lapped the rest of the mountain.    Crotched is a small mountain but I skied each run non-stop to the lift and got a decent amount of vertical in that way.    It was mostly ski on the lift or close to it all day.    ROTD was probably Satellite to Retro, down Pluto’s and then crossing over onto Equinox.   If you followed that route not only was it decent snow and pitch, but you could also “fall away from the sun” the whole way.    Sun on your back and lighting the trail ahead of you the whole way down. 

We left at about 2 PM and were in front of the TV watching the Pats game by about 3:30.    I should have stayed and skied some more.

Not a bad parking spot for a Sunday in January:


Satellite:


Pluto's:


Retro:


This was the biggest lift line all day:


----------



## Whitey (Jan 25, 2016)

One more pic:  Final Frontier glade from the chair lift.   Not ready yet but a little bit of natural snow should change that:

Also, if any of you remember my last post from Crotched, last year, you'll remember that it ended after 2 runs when one of the boys smashed his teeth/face on a rail in the terrain park and ended up at the doctor's/dentist's.

Here is that same kid this year.   1st trip back to CM after eating a rail.    Those busted teeth & chin are really holding him back, eh?    I miss the days when I could do stuff like that and not worry about breaking every bone in my body.   Youth is wasted on the young. . .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wEpcanMZJM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2016)

Did I hear in that video, "Get out of the way" followed by "something, F$%^ You!"  :lol:


----------



## Whitey (Jan 25, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Did I hear in that video, "Get out of the way" followed by "something, F$%^ You!"  :lol:



Yes, that was my youngest son who wasn't happy about his best friend dropping in front of him for the jump.    We had a little talk about "appropriate language" for a 12 yr old on the ride home.    

He must have learned that language from his mom. . .


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 25, 2016)

Both Quietman and I will affirm, that there were at least 3 glades that were quite skiable.  Mountain policy has been that glades are always open - snow or not, at skiers' peril.


----------



## Whitey (Jan 25, 2016)

joshua segal said:


> Both Quietman and I will affirm, that there were at least 3 glades that were quite skiable.  Mountain policy has been that glades are always open - snow or not, at skiers' peril.



I've got brand new skis and I just couldn't bring myself to do it.    I've skied CM's glades when they don't have a lot of snow and it's not something I'd thrash my bases for.    If we were at Sugarloaf, Sugarbush, Jay, etc and there were the same kind of conditions then I would gone into it and just taken my chances with dinging up the bases of the new sticks.    But not for a CM glade.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2016)

Whitey said:


> Yes, that was my youngest son who wasn't happy about his best friend dropping in front of him for the jump.    We had a little talk about "appropriate language" for a 12 yr old on the ride home.
> 
> He must have learned that language from his mom. . .



:lol:


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 25, 2016)

Whitey said:


> I've got brand new skis and I just couldn't bring myself to do it.    I've skied CM's glades when they don't have a lot of snow and it's not something I'd thrash my bases for.    If we were at Sugarloaf, Sugarbush, Jay, etc and there were the same kind of conditions then I would gone into it and just taken my chances with dinging up the bases of the new sticks.    But not for a CM glade.


I always carry a couple of pairs of skis and test out the glades before I'll take a good pair into them.  I guess the question is: Were you bored with what there was? - and if the answer is no, you probably didn't need the glades to spice up the day.


----------



## Whitey (Jan 25, 2016)

joshua segal said:


> I always carry a couple of pairs of skis and test out the glades before I'll take a good pair into them.  I guess the question is: Were you bored with what there was? - and if the answer is no, you probably didn't need the glades to spice up the day.



"Bored", no.  I really had no expectations of skiing trees/glades there so it didn't bother me.    I also had 3 young kids with me.  So I was messing around with them and just skiing fast and working on technique.    It was all really about where I set my expectations for the day. 

 But I am also usually a "ski to the last chair" kind of person.  When we pulled the plug at 2PM, I really wasn't thinking "I wish I could have skied more".    I was ready to go. 

Maybe I was wrong, I looked into some of the glades and it just didn't look all that good to me.   Sorry if  that steps on your marketing for CM, but that was my impression.    Would I have liked to "spice up" my day with some glades - of course.     But I've scratched and stumbled my way thru low snow/icy glades before and it's not something I'd pick over skiing a steep groomer.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 25, 2016)

Yea my first experience at Crotched was 2 weeks ago. I was staying with family and only intended to ski with my little one on the magic carpet. Here is my biggest issue:

How the hell do you not have a novice lift ticket? I get they don't have a beginner lift but why would I bring a child there who is only going to last an hour or two on the magic carpet?

I ended up just sneaking her on for a few runs but she wasn't feeling well so we called it a day. My brother had bought a lift ticket so I thought I would borrow his jacket and ski a few runs. I have to say I was a little disappointed with the offering. They really need to groom everything? I can see the appeal to anyone that lives close by but it didn't live up to the hype. Maybe my opinion was clouded by the lift ticket problem.


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 25, 2016)

MadMadWorld said:


> Yea my first experience at Crotched was 2 weeks ago. I was staying with family and only intended to ski with my little one on the magic carpet. Here is my biggest issue:
> 
> How the hell do you not have a novice lift ticket? I get they don't have a beginner lift but why would I bring a child there who is only going to last an hour or two on the magic carpet?
> 
> I ended up just sneaking her on for a few runs but she wasn't feeling well so we called it a day. My brother had bought a lift ticket so I thought I would borrow his jacket and ski a few runs. I have to say I was a little disappointed with the offering. They really need to groom everything? I can see the appeal to anyone that lives close by but it didn't live up to the hype. Maybe my opinion was clouded by the lift ticket problem.



Never seen anybody check for a lift ticket on the carpet but regardless: children under 5 are free with a paying adult.

You said, "They really need to groom everything?"  The statement is ambiguous, but I'm guessing you are asking why they groomed everything. When you're dealing with Fr.Gr. and generally nasty ungroomed surfaces, they really don't have much choice.  If you are saying they didn't groom enough, you must have been there the day after the monsoon.

Regardless, I hope you'll come back and give it another try.  Your negative comments are unusual in my experience.  Check you PMs.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2016)

Having skied Crotched quite a bit in recent years, the criticism that they groom way too much is justified IMO.  I'd like to see a mountain ops policy where skiers left of UFO/Equinox and Jupiter's Storm are left ungroomed all season.  When conditions get crappy, turn the guns on and let skier traffic form some bumps.


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 25, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Having skied Crotched quite a bit in recent years, the criticism that they groom way too much is justified IMO.  I'd like to see a mountain ops policy where skiers left of UFO/Equinox and Jupiter's Storm are left ungroomed all season.  When conditions get crappy, turn the guns on and let skier traffic form some bumps.


They did that for a couple of seasons and then decided to not let Jupiter bump up.  It seems to be a year-to-year management decision.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2016)

I enjoy Crotcheds trees, great snowmaking, the HSQ and lack of crowds, but there's only so many high speed carving runs I can do down Plutos before I want something ungroomed to ski.  

I recognize I'm not their target market


----------



## Quietman (Jan 25, 2016)

Whitey said:


> I've got brand new skis and I just couldn't bring myself to do it.    I've skied CM's glades when they don't have a lot of snow and it's not something I'd thrash my bases for.



Actually, now is a relatively safe time in the less steep glades at the Crotch.  Most of the rocks have already been hit and are visible.  I would not ski them after 3" of pow at this point, it would only hide the rocks.  Of course, 2' of new pow would be nice!!!  I did 10+ glade runs on Sunday, and only got some light scratches. 4 of those runs were down Dark Star, I did not try West Ledges, cause I do care about my skis!!


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 26, 2016)

Quietman said:


> Actually, now is a relatively safe time in the less steep glades at the Crotch.  Most of the rocks have already been hit and are visible.  I would not ski them after 3" of pow at this point, it would only hide the rocks.  Of course, 2' of new pow would be nice!!!  I did 10+ glade runs on Sunday, and only got some light scratches. 4 of those runs were down Dark Star, I did not try West Ledges, cause I do care about my skis!!


*quietman *is more adventurous than I am. I took Dark Star, Enchanted Forest and Hellyuns (off the west ledge entrance) once each to know that I didn't want to do them a second time.  The less steep glades are all quite nice, but I still wouldn't take my best pair of skis into them.  (I'm using 4 different pairs of skis this season.  Third is my "good rock skis", 4th is my "bad rock skis". Using pair #3 on the less steep glades.)


----------



## Whitey (Jan 26, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Having skied Crotched quite a bit in recent years, the criticism that they groom way too much is justified IMO.  I'd like to see a mountain ops policy where skiers left of UFO/Equinox and Jupiter's Storm are left ungroomed all season.  When conditions get crappy, turn the guns on and let skier traffic form some bumps.



While I agree with you I also think you are being too hard on the mountain ops.   I've seen them leave UFO/Equinox alone & bumped and I've skied the bumps under the lift on Pluto's many times.    I think that this year with the awful rain/thaw we had they've only been able to make snow for the last couple of weeks.   Man made snow doesn't set up as well as bumps because they have to groom out the wales or else they just end up with a bunch of mounds all the way down the slope.   But once they smooth it out, it sets up hard and it doesn't naturally form into bumps when people ski it.    I am just not sure they have any other options with the way this year has played out.    Seeding would be an option but I don't think they have the equipment.     

That's the long version, the short is that I think they would if they could but this season hasn't allowed it yet.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2016)

They can seed moguls like Sunapee, Sundown and numerous other areas do that lack consistent natural snowfall.  Or they can run the guns and let people ski some bumps in like Pats peak does with Hurricane.  There are options, even during crappy winters like this one.  I've skied what you discuss as well, I'm just saying they are at the back of the pack for Southern NH areas in regards to offering ungroomed terrain.

It's fine as I have a Granite pass and can head up to Wildcat for more entertaining skiing.   However, if Crotched did offer a decent bump field under the lights, I'd be inclined to head there several nights a season, which would mean spending money in their restaurant.  I know others who would do the same.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 26, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> They can seed moguls like Sunapee, Sundown and numerous other areas do that lack consistent natural snowfall.  Or they can run the guns and let people ski some bumps in like Pats peak does with Hurricane.  There are options, even during crappy winters like this one.  I've skied what you discuss as well, I'm just saying they are at the back of the pack for Southern NH areas in regards to offering ungroomed terrain.
> 
> It's fine as I have a Granite pass and can head up to Wildcat for more entertaining skiing.   However, if Crotched did offer a decent bump field under the lights, I'd be inclined to head there several nights a season, which would mean spending money in their restaurant.  I know others who would do the same.



It's all about options. Bump skiers don't care whether it's the whole trail or just half but give us some! Skiing at high speeds on groomers really does nothing for me personally.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2016)

I enjoy high speed carving, but it has to be on character trails with good vertical or it gets boring real fast.

And yes, you're right on bump offerings.  Just give me one half a trail that's left ungroomed and sees a bit of snowmaking when icy and I'm happy.  Growing up skiing Okemo, that's what they did with Sels Choice.  From about 85-94 it's really the only bump run they had and it was always decent.  

To have at least one decent bump run should be a priority for all areas in the same manner it is to offer a terrain park.

Moguls = terrain park for old dudes.  :lol:


----------



## Whitey (Jan 26, 2016)

MadMadWorld said:


> It's all about options. Bump skiers don't care whether it's the whole trail or just half but give us some! Skiing at high speeds on groomers really does nothing for me personally.



I think you guys are missing my point.   There's is also a really good chance (as always) that I don't know what the hell I am talking about.    I would have loved to have had some bumps to ski there when I went there on Sunday.   Lapping groomers ain't really my thing either, but when mother nature gives you lemons - you make lemonade.   

I am just not sure if they can do what you are saying so far this year.   Part of that is based on the fact that I've seen them leave runs bumped up.   I also tend to doubt that they made a strategic decision this year to "groom everything!!".   I think that man made snow & bumps are tough to pull off, esp in a year like this one. 

JS could probably shed more light on this.


----------



## dlague (Jan 26, 2016)

When our kids were younger we would go for half days.  When they got older not so much.  Two years ago we did the 2:30-5 lift ticket which was plenty and we lapped the new quad (new for them) and flew down Pluto's most of the time.  Every now and then I skied the bumps off to the side under the chair or we skied through the terrain park for my son.  The ride up was quick and the run down even quicker.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 26, 2016)

Whitey said:


> I think you guys are missing my point.   There's is also a really good chance (as always) that I don't know what the hell I am talking about.    I would have loved to have had some bumps to ski there when I went there on Sunday.   Lapping groomers ain't really my thing either, but when mother nature gives you lemons - you make lemonade.
> 
> I am just not sure if they can do what you are saying so far this year.   Part of that is based on the fact that I've seen them leave runs bumped up.   I also tend to doubt that they made a strategic decision this year to "groom everything!!".   I think that man made snow & bumps are tough to pull off, esp in a year like this one.
> 
> JS could probably shed more light on this.



I've seen pictures from Sunapee this weekend and they have some very nice seeded bumps. I just don't see a problem.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2016)

I could dig up the Facebook conversation I had with them, but the gist of it was they planned on focusing much harder on moguls this season with offering on half of Jupiter, half of Magnitude, under the Rocket and half UFO/Equinox.

I've conceded that the weather has been challenging.  Sunapee has good bumps on Goose right now despite those challenges. If it's a priority, it can be done and for a heckuva a lot smaller snowmaking investment than it takes to build terrain parks.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 26, 2016)

Way more revenue potential from the parks than moguls unfortunately. Still it does not take a large quantity of snowmaking to provide enough extra depth on 1 trail for seeded bumps.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> Way more revenue potential from the parks than moguls unfortunately. Still it does not take a large quantity of snowmaking to provide enough extra depth on 1 trail for seeded bumps.



Agreed on both points


----------



## Edd (Jan 26, 2016)

HSQ down for maintenance today. Grr...


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 26, 2016)

Agreed.  I have always been a carver, but even I have started venturing into the bumps.  Now I just need to get some bump skis.

I actually gave up skiing after college because I was thoroughly bored with skiing groomers.


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 26, 2016)

Crotched has not groomed the east side of Pluto's and it hasn't bumped up.  To bump up machine made snow requires more advanced-skier traffic than the collection of CM skiers can provide.  I can only guess. but I think UFO/Equinox will no longer be groomed when we get some natural snow.

The absence of bumps is why I've sought out the woods, despite the thin cover.  I too am not into lapping cruisers.


----------

